# TT Forum in the Audi Driver Awards



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

We made Silver last year in the awards, and time has come again to get voting for the TTF once again. Use the link below to register your vote

http://www.autometrix.co.uk/audidriveri ... eform.html

Voting is now closed, thanks for your support, fingers crossed!

Also, pencil in the 11th October in your diary, as the Audi Driver International Event is great fun. Visit the site to find out more : http://www.audidriverinternational.co.uk/

Cheers

Jae


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

My vote has been cast [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Done, done and done


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Job done


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Voting accomplished. Best of luck!

TTitan


----------

